# Applying for a spouse visa, or extending permesso to stay with EU spouse?



## littlespoonsway (Jan 14, 2015)

My fiancee and I are set to marry in May, he's a student in a different city and is a non-Italian EU national, and I'm also a student in a different city in Italy. My student visa ends in June, and although we'd like to be together right after I finish school, we're both prepared to be separated for a while. I think it's not possible for me to extend my permesso as his spouse, and that I probably have to go back to the US to apply for a spouse visa. What we'd like to know is if he's a student, does he need a minimum income in order for me to apply for the family reunification visa? Or do we need a nulla osta? He's been here for over a year but I don't think he's registered, and I've been here since last September. I've done a lot of research but I'm still not sure about our particular situation, and what documents I'll need. If anyone can contribute please let me know, and thanks so much!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's no need to leave Italy. Once you're married, you can stay co-resident (in the same home) with your EU citizen-spouse provided he's properly exercising his treaty rights. Yes, in particular, he'll need to demonstrate that he has minimum adequate income (or the wealth equivalent) to support your new two person household. I think it's on the order of 8200 euro per year for Italy (or more), though please check that.

There's more information on the basics here.

You would not be extending your PdS as a student, correct. You'd be getting a new one, but you can do that without departing Italy. He'll need to register as a resident first, then you'd immediately follow his registration with an application for a PdS/CdS as his legal opposite sex spouse. It'd be best if he gets his residence registration in motion now then you get your residence permit application in motion very soon after you marry. You'll need an official copy of your marriage certificate (Italian I assume, so that's easy), though it doesn't have to one with a _marca da bollo_.


----------



## littlespoonsway (Jan 14, 2015)

Neither of us have an income right now, would the consulate accept an affidavidt of support from either of our parents/families?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No. However, if they put a lot of money into your personal bank accounts, that would work. (That doesn't involve a consulate.)


----------



## littlespoonsway (Jan 14, 2015)

Right, thanks a bunch for the tips.


----------

